# Barrière de sécurité pour escaliers



## Isa78 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je viens d'emménager en Vendée dans une maison nantaise (salon à l'étage et chambre au rdc). 
J'ai mis une barrière de sécurité en haut des escaliers mais je me demande si je dois mettre une barrière également en bas. 
Ma porte d'entrée, qui se trouve au rdc, est "collée" à mon escalier et ce dernier est légèrement en colimaçon avec des baguettes en guise de garde-corps, qui ne me permet pas de fixer d'une barrière.
Avez-vous des solutions miracles à mon problème, svp ?
La puer devrait passer d'ici 2 semaines afin d'évaluer ma maison avant ma reprise d'activité et j'avoue que je sèche. C'est le seul point bloquant qui me pose problème.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Auriez-vous une photo qu'on se rende compte ?
Mais sur le principe OUI, une barrière en haut, une barrière en bas.
C'est quoi les baguettes en guise de garde-corps ?  Si elles sont trop espacées ça va poser problème aussi.
Ici mon escalier en bas ne s'adaptait à aucune barrière du commerce.
J'en ai fabriquée une moi-même.


----------



## Isa78 (27 Juillet 2022)

Voici mon escalier. Le garde-corps en tasseau n'est pas très solide

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

je te montre  ce que j'ai fait une fois le bib fini....


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

*@Isa78 *
Mes premières marches sont un peu foutues comme les tiennes, avec le poteau de départ qui empêche de mettre une barrière du commerce.
Du coup j'en ai fabriquée une moi-même.  Je tenais à garder la 1° marche de libre car plus pratique pour s'assoir et mettre les chaussures..
J'ai veillé à ce qu'elle fasse minimum 74 de hauteur (réglementation). j'ai 58 ans et j'arrive à l'enjamber sans l'enlever (sans les petits dans les bras pour éviter de me rétamer quand même).
D'un côté c'est l'angle fermé de l'escalier qui la cale et de l'autre j'ai mis un "loquet" en bois.
Je l'ai recouverte de lambris PVC car il me restait des lames et ça faisait plus raccord, en blanc, comme mon escalier
Mais j'aurais pu me contenter de peindre le médium (ou agglo je ne sais plus ce que j'ai utilisé).
Et je peux te dire que ça tient bien... Les petits ont beau tirer dessus, la secouer, ça ne bouge pas d'un cm....
Toi avec ton virage d'escalier il faudrait qu'elle repose sur la 2° marche.
Par contre l'écartement de tes barreaux fait combien ?


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Sinon tu peut fixer ta barrière sur la première marche et rajouter un poteau en bois  beaucoup plus gros sur la gauche qui te servira de soutien de fixation 

Pour l'espacement de ton garde corps il y a plein de solutions sympa et pas chère type cordage que tu passe à l'horizontal 
Ou tu rajoutes des bastions de bois entre chaque pour diminuer l'espace


----------



## Isa78 (27 Juillet 2022)

L'écartement de mes barreaux fait 10 cm, taille réglementaire normalement, donc pas de soucis.
Merci Nanou91 pour ton idée de barrière, c'est tres astucieux 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Attention : u  cordage passé à l'horizontal me semble non recommandé l'enfant pouvant prendre appui dessus (comme pour une lisse de barrière posée à l'horizontal). 
Mais peut être n'ai je pas bien compris la proposition de assmatzam.


----------

